# Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop



## moinsen1200 (16. Februar 2020)

*Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*

Hi,

ich habe meinen MSI Ge62VR an meinen TV mit einem HDMI Kabel angeschlossen (kp. welche version das kabel hat).

Das bild auf dem tv läuft aber nicht flüssig.

Woran kann das liegen?


Soll ich den Laptop lieber über HDMI an den TV anschließen und evtl. ein neues Kabel kaufen oder über DP auf HDMI weil der MSI Laptop DP hat.

Achso das HDMI Kabel ist 10m lang


----------



## fotoman (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*

Was heißt denn "läuft aber nicht flüssig"? Ruckelt ein 30 Hz Video, die Maus ruckelt bei der Bewegung, sehen Spiele nicht so flüssig aus wie aiuf dem 360 Hz Monitor am PC oder "fehlen" immer wieder unregelmäßig Bilder? Ist die Ausgabe geklone oder nur auf dem Fernseher (HD-Ready, FullHD, UHD oder was auch immer)?

Ich würde mal davon ausgehen, dass der Fernseher mit 30 Hz läuft. Egal, ob das Kabel nicht mehr kann ob Du z.B. einen UHD-Fernseher angeschlossen hast und derzeit nur die IGP nutzt. U.U. taugt das Kabel auch nichts, der Stecker hat irgendwo einen Wackelkontakt oder der Fernseher nimmt an der genutzten Eingang nur 30 Hz oder (trotz UHD) nur FullHD entgegen.

Von einem vernünftigen Fernseher würde ich erwarten, dass dieser genauso wie der PC ausgeben kann, welches Signal anliegt. 30 Hz ruckeln zwangsweise (außer, man schaut eine 30 Hz Videos an).


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*



moinsen1200 schrieb:


> ich habe meinen MSI Ge62VR an meinen TV mit einem HDMI Kabel angeschlossen (kp. welche version das kabel hat).


Ja und um welchen TV handelt es sich denn?
Und in welcher Auflösung wird gespielt?

Wenn das Kabel schuld sein sollte dann würdest zu eigentlich kein "Ruckeln" haben sondern Bildaussetzer, Artefakte oder möglicherweise gar kein Bild!


----------



## mardsis (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*

Soweit ich das sehe hat das GE62VR nur HDMI 1.4. 4K bekommst du damit nur in 30Hz, also sehr ruckelig hin.


----------



## fotoman (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*



mardsis schrieb:


> Soweit ich das sehe hat das GE62VR nur HDMI 1.4. 4K bekommst du damit nur in 30Hz, also sehr ruckelig hin.


Tatsache, da hat MSI wohl geschlampt. Der NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 (mobile) sollte wohl HDMI 2.0b beherrschen, wenn der Laptop-Hersteller das auch richtig umsetzt.

Falls dies das Problem sein sollte und moinsen1200 die von ihm genannte Idee realisieren möchte, sich einen DP->HDMI Adapter zu kaufen, sollte er auch dort exakt nachlesen und zusätzlich sein das Kabel kontrollieren. UHD@60Hz scheinen nur aktive Konverter zu beherrschen und ob das Kabel dann kein HDMI 1.4 Kabel ist, weiss moinsen1200 bisher ja auch nicht.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*

Interessant wäre es zu erfahren woher meine "Vorposter" wissen das es sich um einen UHD-TV handelt! 
Wird jedenfalls nirgendwo vom TE erwähnt!


----------



## mardsis (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es zu erfahren woher meine "Vorposter" wissen das es sich um einen UHD-TV handelt!
> Wird jedenfalls nirgendwo vom TE erwähnt!



Anhand seiner Fehlerbeschreibung ist das einfach das naheliegendste. Und da der User einen anderen Thread mit einem Fernseher-Problem offen hat und dort von einem Philips 4K Gerät die Rede ist, denke ich einfach das es auch um den geht


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*



mardsis schrieb:


> Anhand seiner Fehlerbeschreibung ist das einfach das naheliegendste. Und da der User einen anderen Thread mit einem Fernseher-Problem offen hat und dort von einem Philips 4K Gerät die Rede ist, denke ich einfach das es auch um den geht



Dann wäre es irgendwie vom TE wichtig gewesen das auch hier zu erwähnen! 
Nicht jeder sucht automatisch nach anderen Threads desselben Users!


----------



## fotoman (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dann wäre es irgendwie vom TE wichtig gewesen das auch hier zu erwähnen!


Er hätte so einiges erwähnen sollen. Es ist halt die wahrscheinlichste Variante und mir war auch nicht bewusst, dasas es so hinterhältige Laptop-Hersteller gibt, die selbst in höherpreisigen Geräten und trotz eigener GPU nur HDMI 1.4 verbauen.


----------



## moinsen1200 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*

Ja es handelt sich um den Phillips 43pus7303/12

@fotoman  ja genau das: die Maus ruckelt bei der Bewegung, sehen Spiele nicht so flüssig aus 

Egal ob ich dupliziere oder auf beiden das wiedergebe


----------



## fotoman (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*

Dann wurde der Hauptgrund für das Problem sowie die Lösungsmöglichkeiten ja schon genannt:
- der Laptop kann per HDMI und UHD nur 30 Hz, das ruckelt

Also bleibt:
- Auflösung vom Laptop auf FullHD herunter stellen
- einen (aktiven) DP->HDMI Adapter kaufen, der auch UHD@60Hz kann, also HDMI 2.0
- und zusätzlich u.U. noch ein neues HDMI-Kabel kaufen, das ebenfalls HDMI 2.0 unterstützt.
- Am Ende dann auch noch im Handbuch des Fernsehers prüfen, ob der genutzte HDMI-Port ebenfalls HDMI 2.0 unterstützt. Laut Geizhals kann der Fernseher nämlich nur "2x HDMI 2.0 (HDCP 2.2), 2x HDMI 1.4 (MHL), Komponenten (YPbPr)".

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der Laptop beim Klonen ausgibt. Wenn das nur FullHD ist, dann ist das Kabel u.U. selbst defür zu schlecht.


----------



## moinsen1200 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Bild am TV ruckelt über HDMI - MSI Laptop*

ich kann auf dem laptop nur full hd auswählen, also das bild wird auch nicht  in 4k wiedergegeben

also das problem besteht bei full hd bei 4k weiß ich gar nicht


----------

